# Reparatur eines Natura Gart Teich mit vermörtelter Vebundmatte



## peterpan (21. Jan. 2013)

Hallo 

unser Teich verliert  Wasser seid ich ihn sauber gemacht habe 

leider ist er komplett mit Verbundmatte ausgelegt und vermörtelt 

wir finden das Loch nicht. 

Kann ich den Teich einfach komplett mit etwas beschichten ??

Würde mich auf viele Antworten freuen .

MfG
Otto


----------



## Sponsor (21. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Reperatur eines Natura Gart Teich mit vermörtelter <Vebundmatte*

Schwierig, der Nachteil liegt in der vermörtelten Verbundmatte, ob diese Beschichtung wasserdicht ist weißt Du nicht, wenn das Wasser irgendwo dahinterläuft und irgendwo anders das Loch ist, findest Du das nie und eine Beschichtung bringt dann auch nichts. 

Am besten den Wasserspiegel einmal solange sacken lassen, bis dieser stehen bleibt, dann kann man an der Wasserlinie entlang einmal gucken ob in dem Bereich irgendetwas zu sehen ist, wenn nicht bleibt es schwer.

Da Du den Mörtel auch nicht mehr rausbekommst, zumindest nicht ohne Risiko, kann es  passieren das eine neue Folie verlegt werden muß. Es ist immer besser das Vermörteln zu lassen und statt dessen möglicherweise eine gewebeverstärkte Folie zu verwenden, statt 1 mm und dann vermörteln.

Das hällt oft nur ein paar Jahre und dann????


----------



## berndbs (21. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Reperatur eines Natura Gart Teich mit vermörtelter <Vebundmatte*

Hallo Otto,
als gelernter Dachdeckermeister kenne ich mich mit Abdichtungen ein wenig aus.
Wenn Du die Stelle finden solltest, würde ich zu einer Reparatur mit Flüssigkunststoff raten. Aber nicht aus dem Baumarkt, was meißt viel billiger ist als eine hochwertige Abdichtung von >Kemperol< oder >Enke< aus dem Fachmarkt wo der Handwerker kauft.

Kannst Du die Leckstelle nicht lokalisieren, weil der Beton insgesamt undicht ist, dann kann das richtig teuer werden.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## peterpan (21. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Reperatur eines Natura Gart Teich mit vermörtelter <Vebundmatte*

Danke für Eure ratschläge eine neue Folie ist nicht gut !!!!

Muß mal schauen auf welcher höhe es stehen bleibt ...jetzt ist er erst mal gefrohren ...habe schon den schieber zwischen Schwimmer und Pflanz -Teich zu gemacht .es ist im Pflanzteich viel wenniger wasser als im schwimmbereich .

Grüsse 

Otto


----------



## Andre 69 (21. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Reperatur eines Natura Gart Teich mit vermörtelter <Vebundmatte*

Hi Otto
Hab mir mal deine Baubilder angesehen, du hast doch den Schwimmbereich mit Verbundmatte ausgelegt und vermörtelt , das du da ein Loch hast wird ich fast bezweifeln ! Von unten sah dein Boden auch recht lehmhaltig aus ergo wenig Steine !? Du hast doch da nicht mit einer Hacke gewerkelt ! ? Da ein Loch zu machen das hättest du gemerkt !
Es gibt aber ein paar Stellen die ich nochmal kontrollieren würde :
1 : Deine Filterstrecke ist eigentlich immer hier ! Ein nicht ganz dichter Anschluss ! (Rohrschelle  vielleicht ?)
2 : Deinen Reg-Teich  
Wie sind denn die beiden Teiche verbunden ? Irgend wie in Schwerkraft ? Wenn ja ,dann geht dir hier was flöten wenn dein Filter trocken ist ! ?
Ach ja ,ein Frostschaden kannst du ausschliessen ? Hattest schon vorm dem Frost Wasserverlust ? Wenn dir ein Schieber oder Fitting (Bogen) weggeflogen ist kann er jetzt auch trocken sein da in ihm ein Eispfropfen sitzt !


----------



## Zacky (21. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Reperatur eines Natura Gart Teich mit vermörtelter <Vebundmatte*

ich würde mal die Schieber und Hähne kontrollieren...kann ja auch sein, dass Klebestellen durch Eisbildung im Rohr aufgespreizt wurden und Dir dort das Wasser weg läuft :?


----------



## peterpan (21. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Reperatur eines Natura Gart Teich mit vermörtelter <Vebundmatte*

Mein Teich hatt schon vor dem Winter Wasser verlohren ...

Die undichte stelle ist im Pflanzbereich ..hatte schon im Nov. wasserverlust ..


----------



## samorai (21. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Reperatur eines Natura Gart Teich mit vermörtelter <Vebundmatte*

Hallo Otto!
Du kannst auch fettarme Milch nehmen um ein Loch zu finden.Nehme aber nur ein oder zwei Schraubdeckel mehr nicht!Eine Spritze ist noch besser.Aber vorher auffüllen!

Viel Glück Ron!


----------



## tomsteich (22. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Reparatur eines Natura Gart Teich mit vermörtelter Vebundmatte*

Hallo Otto,

Du hast von unten Vlies(???) und von oben Verbundmatte und Mörtel. Wenn Du das Loch nicht schon 2008 in die Folie gemacht hast und seitdem schon immer Wasser verlierst, schließe ich das aus. 

Nach den Bildern sieht das nicht nicht so ganz nach einem typischen NG-Filtergraben aus, aber egal.... Ich weiß nicht, was Du beim reinigen hättest anstellen sollen. Hast Du denn so extreme sichtbare Beschädigungen, welche Dich zu der Vermutung veranlassen? Selbst wenn Dein Mörtel einreißt oder abplatzt, kommst Du so ohne Weiteres nicht durch die Verbundmatte.

Da Du das Problem bereits vor dem Frost hattest(?), hast Du sicher bereits probiert, ob der Wasserspiegel auch sinkt, wenn die Pumpe aus ist? Wenn nicht, solltest Du das als Erstes machen.

Hast Du wirklich bereits alle Anschlüsse auf eine Undichtigkeit überprüft? Wie sieht es  mit dem grünen 2-Zoll-Schlauch aus? Wenn hier ein Loch drin ist, fällt das (aus eigener Erfahrung) zunächst kaum auf. Je nach dem wie Du den Schlauch biegst spritzt mehr oder weniger Wasser heraus. Wie sieht es mit der PCV-Zuleitung aus, welche ja, den Bildern nach zu urteilen, zugebaut ist. Was ist mit dem Standardfilter? Läuft ein Element im Betrieb eventuell über. Steht Deine Pumpe hinter dem FG und ist eventuell am Foliendurchbruch etwas undicht?

Aber bei den aktuellen Temperaturen kannst Du eh da nichts machen.

.....Und lass Dich von überflüssigen Kommentaren wie, dass das vermörteln nichts bringt und nur ein paar Jahre hält, nicht verunsichern 

Viel Erfolg

Thomas


----------



## troll20 (22. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Reparatur eines Natura Gart Teich mit vermörtelter Vebundmatte*

Hallo Otto,

das hört sich ja nicht gut an.
Wie es aussieht konntest du ja den Bereich schon eingrenzen.


> Die undichte stelle ist im Pflanzbereich





> leider ist er komplett mit Verbundmatte ausgelegt und vermörtelt



Wenn ich das richtig verstehe ist auch der Pflanzteich vermörtelt???

So wie ich das den Bildern entnehme ist dein Wasserverlauf über Schwerkraft vom Schwimmteich zum Pflanzteich. Wie hast du die Verbindung hergestellt mit Flanschen in der Folie und dann mit einem Rohr / Schlauch? 


> habe schon den schieber zwischen Schwimmer und Pflanz -Teich zu gemach


Wo sitzt der Schieber im Pflanzteich, im Schimmteich oder dazwischen?
Sind leider vom Bau keine Bilder zu finden, evtl. hast du noch irgend welche rumliegen.
Wie geht es nach dem Planzfilter weiter, da muß ja irgend wo eine Pumpe kommen die dein Wasser in den hoch stehenden Filter Pumpt?
Liegt die Pumpe im Planzteich oder bist dann mit einem weiteren Flansch durch die Folie zur Pumpe in einem evtl. extra Pumpenschacht?

Am besten wird es wohl sein wenn du erstmal sämtliche Pflanzen entnimmst und irgend wo zwischen lagerst. Dann heißt es beobachten, wie weit der Wasserstand fällt.
ist das dann evtl. auf höhe der Flansche oder sieht man in der nähe ein beschädigung von Verbundmatte bzw vermörtelung?

Also ganz in Ruhe und systematisch vorgehen, dann wird das schon und immer Kopf hoch, wir drücken dir alle die Daumen das es nicht ganz so schlimm wird 

Gruß René


----------



## Piroska (22. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Reparatur eines Natura Gart Teich mit vermörtelter Vebundmatte*

Hallo!

Wenn du die Undichtigkeit mit dem Sauber machen in Verbindung bringst stellt sich mir die Frage, was und wie genau hast du gereinigt. Ihr hattet doch, soweit ich es gelesen habe, im Jahre 2009 die gleichen Probleme. Vielleicht kann es da einen Zusammenhang geben, Ich hatte im letzten Jahr auch starke Wasserverluste. Es waren mehrere Stellen, allerdings waren die Leckagen mit bloßem Auge erst einmal nicht zu sehen. Gottseidank konnten wir von Außen mit etwas Mühe die Stellen lokalisieren (feuchte Erde im angrenzenden Bereich) und haben auf gut Glück die verdächtigen 'Stellen erfolgreich abgedichtet. Hinterher war natürlich alles logisch, wie und warum es passiert war. 

Viel Glück!
Annette


----------



## charly1882 (23. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Reparatur eines Natura Gart Teich mit vermörtelter Vebundmatte*

ein loch in der folie wenns vermörtelt ist.....viel spass beim suchen.......es hat ja erst einen ebitrag egegeben, in dem auch diskutiert wurde und festgehalten wurde, das die mörtelschicht auf keinen fall dicht ist.....d.h. dass das loch/riss in der folie überall sein kann, denn das wasser sucht sich ja bekanntlich den geringsten wiederstand und dann begintn es zu wandern.....nicht zu vergssen das man bestimmt hinter dem mörtel mitunter auch einen kapilareffekt hat.....aber wie auch schon meine vorgänger beschrieben haben, kanns auch bei div. anschlüssen usw sen.......

auf gut wienerisch: "wird scho wean"

lg charly


----------



## peterpan (23. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Reparatur eines Natura Gart Teich mit vermörtelter Vebundmatte*



tomsteich schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,
> 
> Du hast von unten Vlies(???) und von oben Verbundmatte und Mörtel. Wenn Du das Loch nicht schon 2008 in die Folie gemacht hast und seitdem schon immer Wasser verlierst, schließe ich das aus.
> 
> ...



Hallo Thomas 
unser teich hat vlies und folie dann verbundmatte und vermörtelt .
hatte am anfang nicht gewusst das so viel wasser verdunstet ...jetzt nach dem reinigen ist immer schneller das wasser weg .
unser  NG-Filtergraben ist mit stufen versehen hatt einen zulauf (schwerkraft ) .vom schwimmbereich und einen pumpenschacht am anderen ende ..

habe alle anschlüsse vor dem winter abgebaut und verschlossen ...


noch mal eine frage könnte ich den Filtergraben mit etwas streichen das dicht macht ???
oder muß ich wenn überhaubt alles rausreißen und neu machen ???

MfG
Otto


----------



## Sponsor (23. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Reparatur eines Natura Gart Teich mit vermörtelter Vebundmatte*

Zunächst müßtest Du die undichte Stelle finden, es gibt Mittel mit denen man selbst unter Waser Löcher dichtbekommt, aber wenn der Schaden zu groß ist, dann lohnt sich so etwas nicht, daher erst einmal suchen und lokalisieren. Oft ist es günstiger und einfacher eine neu Folie reinzulegen, man kann  die alte drunter lassen. 

Aber wie gesagt das Loch genau lokalisieren und dann entscheiden, alles andere bringt nicht viel.


----------



## tomsteich (23. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Reparatur eines Natura Gart Teich mit vermörtelter Vebundmatte*

Hallo,

wenn Du tatsächlich ein Loch hast (was ich immer noch nicht richtig glauben kann) dann gebe ich Sponsor recht.

Da das Wasser ja auch hinter Deiner Mörtelschicht ist, kannst Du die Stelle z.B. mit Milch eigentlich fast unmöglich finden, geschweige denn verschließen. Ich stelle mir das jedenfalls sehr schwierig vor. So groß sieht der FG auf den Bildern nicht aus, weshalb die paar qm neue Folie sicher die schnellste und günstigste Lösung wäre.

Und Du hast wirklich da nicht eventuell einen Foliendurchbruch, wo es vielleicht eine Undichtigkeit gibt?

Wiegesagt, bevor es nicht wärmer wird, würde ich da nix machen....

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## samorai (23. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Reparatur eines Natura Gart Teich mit vermörtelter Vebundmatte*

Hallo Otto!
Du sagst ja das Loch ist wahrscheinlich im Aussenbereich (Klärteich).Es gibt auch Gummi geile Nager zB: Wühlmäuse,oder Ratten. Ist Dir in der Hinsicht schon mal etwas aufgefallen? Bei meinem Nachbar ist so was eingetreten,die Nager hatten ihn ein Loch in die Folie gebissen, da er aber nur mit Folie sein Teich bestückt hatte ging das Finden ziehmlich schnell.

LG Ron!


----------



## Beeee (24. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Reparatur eines Natura Gart Teich mit vermörtelter Vebundmatte*

Huhu...
hast du denn den Filter einfach mal für 2 Tage ausgelassen um zu schauen das es nicht daran liegt? Ich hatte auch schonmal so einen Spaß... nach der Jahresreinigung auf einmal Wasserverlust :shock gesucht wie ein Irrer... Wasser abfallen lassen unter Aufsicht... als es nur noch 30cm bis zum Boden wahren dachte ich okay das Loch muss im Boden sein.. Fische und Wasser komplett raus zum zweiten mal und gesucht wie wild ohne Erfolg.. nach zwei Stunden im 30cm hohen Wasser war mir dann Aufgefallen... komisch garnicht weiter gesunken.. dann überlegt welche Komponente gerade nicht im Teich an ist, die Pumpe die zum Filter ging. Die wieder angeschalten und das Wasser fiel wieder. Ich den Schlauch jeden Anschluss untersucht und zum schluss war es das Rohr was in den Bachlauf geht, das hat alle 10 sekunden nen Tropfen Wasser hinter den Bachlauf verschwinden lassen. Also quasi 2 Tage mit Fische umsetzen, Teich leer machen alles absuchen umsonst wenn ich direkt den Filter einfach mal ein oder zwei Tage ausgeschaltet hätte. Versuchs einfach mal..
grüße Benjamin


----------



## peterpan (24. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Reparatur eines Natura Gart Teich mit vermörtelter Vebundmatte*



Beeee schrieb:


> Huhu...
> hast du denn den Filter einfach mal für 2 Tage ausgelassen um zu schauen das es nicht daran liegt? Ich hatte auch schonmal so einen Spaß... nach der Jahresreinigung auf einmal Wasserverlust :shock gesucht wie ein Irrer... Wasser abfallen lassen unter Aufsicht... als es nur noch 30cm bis zum Boden wahren dachte ich okay das Loch muss im Boden sein.. Fische und Wasser komplett raus zum zweiten mal und gesucht wie wild ohne Erfolg.. nach zwei Stunden im 30cm hohen Wasser war mir dann Aufgefallen... komisch garnicht weiter gesunken.. dann überlegt welche Komponente gerade nicht im Teich an ist, die Pumpe die zum Filter ging. Die wieder angeschalten und das Wasser fiel wieder. Ich den Schlauch jeden Anschluss untersucht und zum schluss war es das Rohr was in den Bachlauf geht, das hat alle 10 sekunden nen Tropfen Wasser hinter den Bachlauf verschwinden lassen. Also quasi 2 Tage mit Fische umsetzen, Teich leer machen alles absuchen umsonst wenn ich direkt den Filter einfach mal ein oder zwei Tage ausgeschaltet hätte. Versuchs einfach mal..
> grüße Benjamin



Danke Benjamin 
habe die Pumpe schon seid NOV . aus ...alle verbindungen untersucht nur der Damdurchbruch kann ich nicht nachschauen . habe den schieber zu und der Reg.bereich ist fast leer ...liegt allso doch am Pflanzteich ...

alle schläuche ab alle pumpen aus - 

Grüsse Otto


----------



## peterpan (24. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Reparatur eines Natura Gart Teich mit vermörtelter Vebundmatte*



samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Otto!
> Du sagst ja das Loch ist wahrscheinlich im Aussenbereich (Klärteich).Es gibt auch Gummi geile Nager zB: Wühlmäuse,oder Ratten. Ist Dir in der Hinsicht schon mal etwas aufgefallen? Bei meinem Nachbar ist so was eingetreten,die Nager hatten ihn ein Loch in die Folie gebissen, da er aber nur mit Folie sein Teich bestückt hatte ging das Finden ziehmlich schnell.
> 
> LG Ron!



Hallo Ron 

kann fast nicht sein der Klärteich (Pflanzteich ) ist von allen vier seiten eingebaut , Mauer zum hinteren nachbarn . Hausmauer zum rechten nachbarn , schwimmbereich zum grundstück , und links ist der pumpenschacht ....

Grüsse Otto


----------



## peterpan (24. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Reparatur eines Natura Gart Teich mit vermörtelter Vebundmatte*



tomsteich schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn Du tatsächlich ein Loch hast (was ich immer noch nicht richtig glauben kann) dann gebe ich Sponsor recht.
> 
> ...



Hallo 
ich war zum saubermachen im Teich gestanden und hab alles rausgerissen ...dabei glaube ich hab ich ein loch reingetreten und das ist leider unter der vermörtelung ...

könnte ich den gesamten pflanzbereich einfach mit etwas (?????) anstreichen und frühlin kann kommen <????

Grüsse Otto


----------



## Beeee (24. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Reparatur eines Natura Gart Teich mit vermörtelter Vebundmatte*

Hallo Otto..
hast du die möglichkeit den Pflanzteich erstmal über ein Rohr zu umgehen zum Testen?
Sieht halt erstmal komisch aus aber ist ja nur für den Test...
Grüße Benjamin


----------



## peterpan (24. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Reparatur eines Natura Gart Teich mit vermörtelter Vebundmatte*

Hallo 

Danke für Euer reges interesse und die vielen Ratschläge .

Möchte nur mal wissen ob es möglich sei das ich den Pflanzbereich leer mache und streiche (mit was ??) und wieder befüllen kann ..

Ohne das der Teich schaden nimmt (Belastungen und so ). 


Grüsse Otto


----------



## Sponsor (24. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Reparatur eines Natura Gart Teich mit vermörtelter Vebundmatte*

Hallo Otto,

klares NEIN, auf die Vermörtelung, die laut deiner Beschreibung brüchig ist, sonst hättest Du kein Loch rein treten können, versiegeln, das wird nichts. Wenn Due eh schon alles ruas hast, wieviel Aufwand wäre es den Pflanzbereich leer zu machen und nur in dem Bereich eine neue Folie einzuziehen?

Das alte Gelump kannste dann drunter lassen, zwischen Folie und alten Aufbau nur ein 500er Vlies evtl. reicht ein 300er und fertig. Das wird der sicherste Weg sein, da Du ansonsten genau wissen müßtest wo das Loch ist, heißt alles muß eh einmal raus, dann inkl. der Vermörtelung und dann ist die Folie wahrscheinlich eh hin. Dann kannste besser den ersten Weg gehen und sparst dir die komplett Demontage.


----------



## peterpan (24. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Reparatur eines Natura Gart Teich mit vermörtelter Vebundmatte*



Piroska schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Wenn du die Undichtigkeit mit dem Sauber machen in Verbindung bringst stellt sich mir die Frage, was und wie genau hast du gereinigt. Ihr hattet doch, soweit ich es gelesen habe, im Jahre 2009 die gleichen Probleme. Vielleicht kann es da einen Zusammenhang geben, Ich hatte im letzten Jahr auch starke Wasserverluste. Es waren mehrere Stellen, allerdings waren die Leckagen mit bloßem Auge erst einmal nicht zu sehen. Gottseidank konnten wir von Außen mit etwas Mühe die Stellen lokalisieren (feuchte Erde im angrenzenden Bereich) und haben auf gut Glück die verdächtigen 'Stellen erfolgreich abgedichtet. Hinterher war natürlich alles logisch, wie und warum es passiert war.
> 
> ...



Hallo Anette,
2009 hatte ich dann doch nur sehr hohen Wasserverlust durch Verdunstung .
Hatte mich damit abgefunden alle woche Wasser (viel Wasser )nachzufüllen .
Doch jetzt ist der Pflanzteich fast ganz leer .

Danke und Tschüss

Otto


----------



## peterpan (24. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Reparatur eines Natura Gart Teich mit vermörtelter Vebundmatte*



Sponsor schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,
> 
> klares NEIN, auf die Vermörtelung, die laut deiner Beschreibung brüchig ist, sonst hättest Du kein Loch rein treten können, versiegeln, das wird nichts. Wenn Due eh schon alles ruas hast, wieviel Aufwand wäre es den Pflanzbereich leer zu machen und nur in dem Bereich eine neue Folie einzuziehen?
> 
> Das alte Gelump kannste dann drunter lassen, zwischen Folie und alten Aufbau nur ein 500er Vlies evtl. reicht ein 300er und fertig. Das wird der sicherste Weg sein, da Du ansonsten genau wissen müßtest wo das Loch ist, heißt alles muß eh einmal raus, dann inkl. der Vermörtelung und dann ist die Folie wahrscheinlich eh hin. Dann kannste besser den ersten Weg gehen und sparst dir die komplett Demontage.



Danke Sponsor.

aber wie kann ich die Anschlüsse einfach verlängern (Dammdurchbruch und Pumpenanschlus.) 

Bleibt eine menge Arbeit von mir !!

LG 
Otto


----------



## tomsteich (24. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Reparatur eines Natura Gart Teich mit vermörtelter Vebundmatte*

Hallo,

wo steht denn Dein ZST-Kasten?

Besteht Dein ST und FG aus einer Folie?

Und noch einmal, hast Du wirklich keinen Flansch in der Folie, bis wohin das Wasser jetzt absackt? Wenn ja, hast Du den mit eingemörtelt (was ungünstig wäre).

Ich hatte ja auch schon mal gefragt, hast Du denn sichtbare Beschädigungen im Mörtel und der Verbundmatte?
Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Sponsor (24. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Reparatur eines Natura Gart Teich mit vermörtelter Vebundmatte*

Wie Du die Anschlüße verlängern kannst, dazu müßte man wissen wie diese aussehen, dann könnte man sich darüber Gedanken machen. Wenn es normale PVC Rohre sind, könnte man möglicherweise eine Verlängerung einkleben.

Aber um diese Entscheidung zu treffen müßte erst einmal alles bei den Anschlüßen raus und genau gesichtet werden, möglicherweise hat Thomas dann doch recht und es ist am Ende nur ein Anschluß???? 
Vorher kann man auch die berühmte Glaskugel fragen.


----------



## peterpan (24. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Reparatur eines Natura Gart Teich mit vermörtelter Vebundmatte*



tomsteich schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wo steht denn Dein ZST-Kasten?
> 
> ...


Hallo ,  

der kasten steht im Schwimmteich unter dem Steg

Ja die Folie ist aus einem Stück und hatt nur eine Öffnung nach dem Filtergraben wo die Pumpe steht ( im Pumpenschacht )
pumpt Wasser hoch zum NG Filter ..,und dort ist es trocken ..


----------



## peterpan (24. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Reparatur eines Natura Gart Teich mit vermörtelter Vebundmatte*



 

Hier ein Bild

wo der Stuhl steht ist mein Pumpenschacht 

weiter hinten unter dem Stg ist mein Damdurchbruch .


----------



## Piroska (24. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Reparatur eines Natura Gart Teich mit vermörtelter Vebundmatte*

Hallo Otto!

Wie schon beschrieben hatte auch ich Probleme mit Wasserverlusten und haben nach den gleichen Lösungen gesucht. Beim Googlen fand ich den "GFK Epoxidharz/Härter 55-45". Ich habe nachgefragt, ob der Harz auf Betonflächen hält und diese wasserdicht macht. Die Antwort war positiv. Mir wurde 1kg/qm empfohlen. Allerdings ist die Art der Abdichtung auch nicht preisgünstig. Die Folie wird da evtl. billiger. 

VG Annette


----------



## peterpan (25. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Reparatur eines Natura Gart Teich mit vermörtelter Vebundmatte*

Hallo Anette 
,Dein Tip , werde mal schauen was das zeug kostet und dann im Frühling entscheiden ...

ist schon Sch....weil alles Eingemauert ist der Rand und der Steg alles fest Vermauert und so gebaut für eine kleine EWIGKEIT die jetzt schon um sein soll !!!

Danke 
Otto


----------



## peterpan (27. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Reparatur eines Natura Gart Teich mit vermörtelter Vebundmatte*

Hallo,

lese gerade die Sontagszeitung beilage LIDL

am DO 31.01 haben die

Garagenbodenlack.Set  oder
 Boden -Flüssigkunstoff im Angebot . 

Kenntsich jenmand damit aus, kann ich  das zeug in den Teich streichen ??

Ausdünstung und So ..??

Danke 

Grüsse Otto


----------



## Zacky (27. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Reparatur eines Natura Gart Teich mit vermörtelter Vebundmatte*

man sollte im Teich nur *lösungsmittelfreie* Materialen verwenden...ich kenn das Zeug jetzt nicht, aber das wäre das mindeste Kriterium, was ich berücksichtigen würde..


----------



## peterpan (27. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Reparatur eines Natura Gart Teich mit vermörtelter Vebundmatte*

Das zeug wird ja auch im Haus verwendet ,

wenn ich es 10 tage abtrocknen lasse, könnte doch alles verflogen sein !!????oder ??

Wasserverdünnbarer Decklack auf Acrylatbasis...


----------



## Annett (27. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Reparatur eines Natura Gart Teich mit vermörtelter Vebundmatte*

Hallo,

hast Du Dich mit Deinem Problem schon mal an Naturagart gewandt?
Bestimmt bist Du nicht der Erste und auch nicht der Letzte der nach einer Lösung suchen muss.


----------



## peterpan (26. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Reparatur eines Natura Gart Teich mit vermörtelter Vebundmatte*

Hallo 

habe mit Natura Gart gesprochen der gute meint echt Leck finden freiklopfen und kleben ...oder aber das hatte er noch nie Flüssige Teichfolie drüner streichen ...

Wir haben uns gleich welche in Teichpoint bestellt .
Ich warte schon auf besser Wetter dann gehts los ...pflanzen und dreck hab ich schon mit meinem Sohn raus gut dass ich alles in Körben hatte ,schwer aber gut ...stelle auch bald mal bilder ein wie alles aussieht ..

grüsse 
Otto


----------



## Piroska (26. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Reparatur eines Natura Gart Teich mit vermörtelter Vebundmatte*

Hallo!
Ich hoffe, dass es funktioniert. Mir fiel in diesen Tagen wieder "Wasserglas" ein. Wir wohnen zeitweise in Ungarn, dort ist auch mein Teich. Im Dorf haben wir noch keine Kanalisation. Die Abwassergruben werden mit "Wasserglas" gestrichen, damit sie wasserdicht sind. U.a. wird "Wasserglas" auch für Blumenvasen empfohlen, um sie abzudichten. So viel ich weiß, ist das Zeug lösungsmittelfrei. 

Grüsse
Annette


----------



## RKurzhals (27. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Reparatur eines Natura Gart Teich mit vermörtelter Vebundmatte*

Hallo Otto,
ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass Du das Leck findest! Ich empfehle auch die Folie zu reparieren mit passendem Kleber (wie auch immer der PVC-Kleber angeboten wird; so lange Du die Folie um die Undichtigkeit gut säuberst). Alles andere ist nichts von Dauer. Die Mörtelschicht über der Folie wird auch in Zukunft weiter reißen, und damit sind Anstriche auf selbiger fragwürdig.
Mit Wasserglas/Kieselsol würde ich somit auch nicht arbeiten. Damit gelingt Dir bei richtiger Anwendung keine wasserundurchlässige, aber eine den Wasserdurchfluß bremsende Schicht. Das funktioniert am ehesten über eine breite Klebefläche, und eine recht grobporöse. Für mich wäre Wasserglas eine Verbesserung eines "Lehmteichs", wo der Lehm einen zu hohen Sandgehalt hat, oder zur Abdichtung von unverdichtetem Beton. Wasserglas ist zudem stark ätzend, und somit nichts für unbedarfte Laien.


----------



## rukk. (28. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Reparatur eines Natura Gart Teich mit vermörtelter Vebundmatte*

Mojn,

ich habe leider auch Wasserverlust - auch seit Herbst.Leider konnte ich Wetterbedingt auch noch nciht nach dem Leck fahnden.
Ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass es sich um eine Undichtigkeit an der Durchführung handelt. Für mich kläre ich das, wenn wieder schöner Wetter ist...

Das kann Dir insoweit helfen, als Du schauen kannst, ob der Wasserverlust bis auf das Niveau der Duchführung absinkt (mal gesetzt den Fall) Du hast einen Pumpenschacht gebaut...

Wenn ja, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß, dass sich hier etwas gelöst hat.

Übrigens sind die NG Teiche teuer genug, sodass man auch den Teichberater mal nerven kann 

Viel Erfolg 
Grüße


----------

